# Good News!  Adam and Eve were not the only ones naked in the Garden



## JimDuyer (Apr 26, 2021)

Well, it's that Easter time of the year.  And in honor of all the reruns of the Bible movies, I thought I would share some more research with you ladies and gentlemen.
Some of you are familiar with my theory and the template that I use to translate ancient Hebrew into Sumerian.
And you may also know of AN, who was the Supreme God of the Sumerians. And the one who formed and introduced us to the AN.NUN.NA.KI, which I have posted on previously.  He was the Supreme God (AN) of Earth (KI).

So in Genesis, Yahweh asks Adam, Where art thou?,  since apparently he did not know where Adam was located in the garden.  Imagine the shock - you only have two children and you loose one of them.

Anyway .....In the King James Version we see:

Genesis 3:10
And he said , I heard thy voice in the garden, and I was afraid , because I was naked; and I hid myself .
The "he" in this verse is Adam, and "thy" is Yahweh      So he heard Yahweh was calling, and he
had recently been advised that he was naked, so he hid himself in shame, from Yahweh?  Sound good?

But translating this from the original Hebrew we have:

And
said, answered,
voice, sound, noise
+ suffix meaning your
to hear, to listen to
in
garden
and
to fear, be afraid
since, because, for that, because that, surely,
naked, nakedness,
AN.KI
and
to hide oneself


And he (Adam) answered:
your voice heard, in the garden,
therefore was afraid, since AN.KI,
the Supreme God, was naked!
so hid myself.    

Or to smooth it out some:

And Adam answered:  I heard your voice in the garden, and therefore I was afraid,
because AN.KI, the Supreme God, was naked !    So I hid myself.

By the way, as you can see,  ANKI only appears once in the text, and in the KJV they inserted
three more ANKI for "I", many centuries, later, just to help smooth out the verse.
But we can go with the way I have it above

Yes, the word in Hebrew that is translated here as "I" is Aleph Nun Kaph Yud  or ANKY, and the
Y in Hebrew is the letter "I".   
So in the Masoretic Text, in the traditional translation,  we learn that ANKI means "I".  But does
it?   It seems to mean just what it says:    Aleph Nun Kaph Yud,   ANKI  or AN.KI.

And that my friends, is a scarry thought indeed - to have AN.KI call you and then he
shows up, naked to the party.    Makes one wonder who the father of Cain actually was,
but I will leave that for another day.  Happy Easter.

WOW, I almost forgot to give you the next verse .....

Genesis  3:11
And (AN.KI) asked, "who announced to you that nudity?"  (Who told you I was naked?)
 Who from the trees told you?           (one of those snakes from the forest?)
 Who commanded you in regard to not eating out of        (Didn't I tell you not to eat from there?)
 what is ours to eat?





> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Red BirdDate: 2020-04-06 23:51:11Reaction Score: 1


Or it could say what it says, too. God was naked on the cross, that is scary too.  What’s your point in other words? 
your continuous RE translations of the Bible show more than you think.

interestingly I had to retype point up there about five times. My iPad didn’t like it.  I’ve been having really hard time with auto correct here, anyone else?  My iPad is not even cracked like my iPhone


----------



## JimDuyer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jim DuyerDate: 2020-04-07 00:48:51Reaction Score: 1




Red Bird said:


> Or it could say what it says, too. God was naked on the cross, that is scary too.  What’s your point in other words?
> your continuous RE translations of the Bible show more than you think.
> 
> interestingly I had to retype point up there about five times. My iPad didn’t like it.  I’ve been having really hard time with auto correct here, anyone else?  My iPad is not even cracked like my iPhone


I like what you said about the auto correct, I have been having a few issues with it from time to time.
But my point was, to point out the fact that an omnipotent God that can not find his children, and then finds himself naked in front of them without thinking about it, is nearly as funny as some of the things that happen to human parents even today..


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2020-04-07 01:52:28Reaction Score: 2


I used to do the same thing with my kids. They'd hide under the table with a pile of cookies they'd snagged cooling on the counter thinking they were getting away with something. Their feet hanging out. It was obvious where they were and what they'd done.

I could have just reached under the table and dragged them out demanding they explain themselves but I'm not a terrorist. 

You really think the Almighty creator was asking what tree they were hiding behind? Or was he asking where they were spiritually? He gave them a chance to explain their situation without terrifying them... like a good parent.

Apparently, being naked was no big deal until the fall.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ShemTovDate: 2020-04-07 12:24:30Reaction Score: 1


how was adam able to hide from a being that knows everything in the first place? seems to indicate that adam can outwit god?

seems everytime someone younger knows more than the "adult" suddenly the "adult" is "naked" and the smart arse is evil[ish]


----------



## JimDuyer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jim DuyerDate: 2020-04-07 14:29:48Reaction Score: 2




whitewave said:


> I used to do the same thing with my kids. They'd hide under the table with a pile of cookies they'd snagged cooling on the counter thinking they were getting away with something. Their feet hanging out. It was obvious where they were and what they'd done.
> 
> I could have just reached under the table and dragged them out demanding they explain themselves but I'm not a terrorist.
> 
> ...


Yes I could almost go for the spiritual idea, except that in the same book he asks Adam what the names of the various plants and animals are.


ShemTov said:


> how was adam able to hide from a being that knows everything in the first place? seems to indicate that adam can outwit god?
> 
> seems everytime someone younger knows more than the "adult" suddenly the "adult" is "naked" and the smart arse is evil[ish]


That's a good analogy about the younger ones almost mocking the elder.  And since I am now part of that same elder group, I won't tolerate it from those youngsters! Ha Ha.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Red BirdDate: 2020-04-07 14:34:56Reaction Score: 0




Jim Duyer said:


> Yes I could almost go for the spiritual idea, except that in the same book he asks Adam what the names of the various plants and animals are.


Mr. (not so) subtle. (Gen. 3:1)
Just letting you know once in awhile.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ShemTovDate: 2020-04-07 14:38:51Reaction Score: 5




Jim Duyer said:


> That's a good analogy about the younger ones almost mocking the elder.  And since I am now part of that same elder group, I won't tolerate it from those youngsters! Ha Ha.


then god has got to stop showing up in public looking like this


----------



## JimDuyer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jim DuyerDate: 2020-04-07 14:48:48Reaction Score: 1




Red Bird said:


> Mr. (not so) subtle. (Gen. 3:1)
> Just letting you know once in awhile.


Fair enough - keep me on my toes.  And thank you.
 So, would you like me to post about what the Fall actually represented? 
 Hint:  Lilith and Asherah were teaching Eve about birth control.
 I will save that one for later.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Red BirdDate: 2020-04-07 15:00:12Reaction Score: 0




Jim Duyer said:


> Fair enough - keep me on my toes.  And thank you.
> So, would you like me to post about what the Fall actually represented?
> Hint:  Lilith and Asherah were teaching Eve about birth control.
> I will save that one for later.


I’m sure you will as your agenda is surely historical accuracy. Done for now.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: esgee1Date: 2020-04-08 00:31:50Reaction Score: 1


God was wearing a Birthday Suit.

Thanks for the post. I found it interesting. Cheers!


----------



## JimDuyer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jim DuyerDate: 2020-04-08 15:33:07Reaction Score: 0




esgee1 said:


> God was wearing a Birthday Suit.
> 
> Thanks for the post. I found it interesting. Cheers!


You're most welcome.  Enjoy your trip through the Disneyland of today.


----------



## Worsaae (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WorsaaeDate: 2020-04-16 15:42:09Reaction Score: 1


This translation reminds me of H.C. Andersens "The Emperor's New Clothes" where the kid discovers that the king is naked while everyone else plays make-believe. In HC A.'s version the common interpretation of the story is that of the kid pointing out the obvious/the truth and then everyone laughs realizing that the king is naked, and it likely also served a political role at the time as we were going from medieval Monarchy to modern democracy. 

The same story is also found in East Asian cultures although it's interpretation is the complete opposite. The asian version of the story served the role to teach everyone to play make-believe, unless they wanted to feel the wrath of the king.

Your translation of that story made me think of the above stories, where the display of knowledge represents a danger to the king/god/emperor. It seems to serve the same function.


----------



## JimDuyer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jim DuyerDate: 2020-04-16 16:34:21Reaction Score: 1




Worsaae said:


> This translation reminds me of H.C. Andersens "The Emperor's New Clothes" where the kid discovers that the king is naked while everyone else plays make-believe. In HC A.'s version the common interpretation of the story is that of the kid pointing out the obvious/the truth and then everyone laughs realizing that the king is naked, and it likely also served a political role at the time as we were going from medieval Monarchy to modern democracy.
> 
> The same story is also found in East Asian cultures although it's interpretation is the complete opposite. The asian version of the story served the role to teach everyone to play make-believe, unless they wanted to feel the wrath of the king.
> 
> Your translation of that story made me think of the above stories, where the display of knowledge represents a danger to the king/god/emperor. It seems to serve the same function.


I'm a little bit suspicious about the son of Noah who discovered his father naked as well ......
Lot's of back story to the biblical tales, if you read them in the original Hebrew.


----------



## HollyHoly (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HollyHolyDate: 2020-04-16 18:14:43Reaction Score: 3


Gen 3 is a hard history to understand unless you have a foundation  scripture is very compressed and  coded only revealed to those who are given the right understand it.  It isnt about snakes or nakedness or sex or any of the weird things people say about it . nobody knows whatever original 'hebrew" is. This text was probably never written in  the current form in "original Hebrew" and ANKI is not the name of God in this text which is 
Jehovah = "the existing One"

יְהֹוָה Yᵉhôvâh, yeh-ho-vaw'; from H1961; (the) self-Existent or Eternal; Jeho-vah, Jewish national name of God:—Jehovah, the Lord. Compare H3050, H3069. 
ANKI simply isnt in there 
 naked according to this text is a state of mind. or perception of reality, when יְהֹוָה says where are you ,that's what he means

 But ,if you like weird naked encounters with Deities, I could recommend the Sumerian deities Enki and Enlil who like to plow canals with their phalluses and water everything with their semen and run around impregnating multiple generations of their own offspring.


----------



## JimDuyer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jim DuyerDate: 2020-04-16 18:52:10Reaction Score: 1




HollyHoly said:


> Gen 3 is a hard history to understand unless you have a foundation  scripture is very compressed and  coded only revealed to those who are given the right understand it.  It isnt about snakes or nakedness or sex or any of the weird things people say about it . nobody knows whatever original 'hebrew" is. This text was probably never written in  the current form in "original Hebrew" and ANKI is not the name of God in this text which is
> Jehovah = "the existing One"
> 
> יְהֹוָה Yᵉhôvâh, yeh-ho-vaw'; from H1961; (the) self-Existent or Eternal; Jeho-vah, Jewish national name of God:—Jehovah, the Lord. Compare H3050, H3069.
> ...


#################################


Well that sounds good, except that Jehovah, or Yahweh, is not in that verse in any way shape or form.
Nor in the verse before it, nor the one after it.  Not even in the King James Version.  Oh, I just checked, and it's not in any version or any translation of the many many found on biblical example and commentary pages.

Here is a Christian website you might wish to look at:

Strong's #595 - אָנֹכִי - Old Testament Hebrew Lexicon 
And the above page is the Strong's entry for that word
and here is how Strong's spells it in Hebrew:  ANHhY   the Y in Hebrew became the English "I"
anokiy is how it is pronounced by Stong's , since the ch from hhets or Chets is pronounced "k"
The "o" and "i" were placed in there (1000 or more years later) to help with the pronunciation, but are not
part of the alphabetical writing of that word, since there were no vowels in Hebrew when the Old Testament was written, and for many centuries afterwards.

so we have A N K I     Sorry, but it's pretty clear.
And no, I don't really focus too much on nudity, I just wanted to straighten out something
that had traditionally been overlooked, or swept under the rug.  And I mean no disrespect
to ANKI at all.


----------



## HollyHoly (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HollyHolyDate: 2020-04-16 19:52:47Reaction Score: 0




Jim Duyer said:


> #################################
> 
> 
> Well that sounds good, except that Jehovah, or Yahweh, is not in that verse in any way shape or form.
> ...


no  not really 
¶
And he said, H559 I heard thy voice in the garden, and I was afraid,  because I H595 _was_ naked; H5903 and I hid myself. 


*595* just means in this sentence  because/ for this reason /one account of/ *I*/meaning the speaker Adam was afraid because> ä·nō·kē' /'ânôkı̂y> *I *>Adam speaking, so Adam naked 
 he is speaking about himself in the whole  verse  he doesnt say* I* was afraid because you/ were /are naked , According to your own reference it means, *I* ,personal pronoun since this whole verse is Adam speaking of himself

could be taken as ashamed because he wasn't naked since he didn't hide when he was naked, but he did once he had a fig apron, so hes dissembling,he doesnt even know why he hid,  but he did.


----------



## JimDuyer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jim DuyerDate: 2020-04-16 23:16:23Reaction Score: 1




HollyHoly said:


> no  not really
> ¶
> And he said, H559 I heard thy voice in the garden, and I was afraid,  because I H595 _was_ naked; H5903 and I hid myself.
> 
> ...


Here are each word translated.  The confusion here arises from the fact that the KJV and others put three "I's" in the text. And there is only one, and it is an assumed one, and not a literal one. It is only assumed from the suffix's.   And voice answered you/your but in this case I or me.  That's the only one.
It literally means the voice I heard, the voice answered I or answered me.

And
said, answered,
voice, sound, noise
+ suffix meaning your
to hear, to listen to
in
garden
and
to fear, be afraid
since, because, for that, because that, surely,
naked, nakedness,
AN.KI
and
to hide oneself 
So yes, they did change AN.KI to mean "I" because they could hardly put AN.KI there, could they? 
Because then they would have to admit that it was there.  So they changed the meaning to "I".

If your name was HOLLYHOLY and I wrote it HOLLYHOLY  but then explained to you by way of
translation that the name stands, and actually means "FRED FLINTSTONE" would that change
the truth - that it was spelled HOLLYHOLY because it MEANT HOLLYHOLY?

You, and a billion others, can agree among yourselves that it means "I".   And I don't mind that.
My forum entry was for those that wished to know what my translations show me as the 
real truth as to what was originally written and meant, in the OT.   Did the earliest Hebrews
and their ancestors as well, worship other Gods?  Of course they did, including Ba'al, Astherah, and many many others.  IN the earliest days they were filled with sin, right?   Here is a case of where, in the earliest days, they actually name one of those Gods.  So?  

It doesn't change anything in anyone's belief system, because belief, by definition, is not based absolutely on evidence or even whether something could be factual or not - it simply is what one believes is 
true.   Belief and faith are religious terms.   AN.KI is an etymological or linguistic expression, made
in the first book of the OT.    God Bless You.


----------



## EUAFU (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: EUAFUDate: 2020-04-17 13:05:48Reaction Score: 1


Or it may simply mean that God appeared majestically, in glory, and it scared Adam. Oh, and the question about where Adam was is rhetorical ... just to force an answer from him. You have a lot of faith in the interpretations you want and don't think about others.


----------



## Truth Lover (Jul 18, 2021)

Jim Duyer said:


> Well, it's that Easter time of the year.  And in honor of all the reruns of the Bible movies, I thought I would share some more research with you ladies and gentlemen.
> Some of you are familiar with my theory and the template that I use to translate ancient Hebrew into Sumerian.
> And you may also know of AN, who was the Supreme God of the Sumerians. And the one who formed and introduced us to the AN.NUN.NA.KI, which I have posted on previously.  He was the Supreme God (AN) of Earth (KI).
> 
> ...



When I was straightening things out in my mind, and seeing the old paintings of many naked people at all levels,  and reading that there was a culture called the nakeds, I came up with the idea that the snake in the garden was really a person. 

We all know snakes cannot talk. I don't like to lose all reason when learning historical things. Some people get goofy about being so adamant about the Bible, as in " that snake talked." 

Modern Bible story books actually use the so-called Bible pictures as a greet visual con. From cave living, dry landscapes (w/o tartarian Solomon castles) to a poor Jesus and beraggled disciples. Even as far back as the fig leaf covering and that snake curled around the fruit tree. 

What if the naked person conning Eve was from a tribe/culture called the nakeds and the lingo became "those nake -ed" people and that snake.  

The natives may have been here longer than Adam and Eve's brand of human. People were accustomed to other people groups.

Many of the old world paintings show naked people mixing right in, in luxurious scenes, with people with clothes, on as if it's normal. And you  have the cherubs and "people" in the clouds naked and sometimes wearing a piece of a sheet. LOL So Jim's angle is indeed optomistic toward uncovering (pun intended) the naked's truth.  

BTW a cute meme was of an ethnic teen girl with a 9 month belly, on a hospital bed.  Smiling slyly, and saying something to the effect of "My baby was conceived by the Holy Ghost !" 

So people do know what they've heard that the Bible says.


----------



## alltheleaves (Sep 1, 2021)

Based. On knowing many women.

3 naked in the garden?

Satan was lounging nearby having just banged Eve, who took an apple from his fruit bowl to give to her cucked husband A damm.


----------



## PatrickMPDonnelly (Feb 19, 2022)

Cain was Mars. Abel was Apollo. Apollo is now the asteroid belt. 

Earth was outside the star and could see what happened. It possibly happened at the birth of Earth or the later birth of Venus.


----------



## Raven (Feb 27, 2022)

PatrickMPDonnelly said:


> Cain was Mars. Abel was Apollo. Apollo is now the asteroid belt.
> 
> Earth was outside the star and could see what happened. It possibly happened at the birth of Earth or the later birth of Venus.


Could you please "flesh out" the, "...happened at the birth of earth..." part.  I have never sourced that information.  Thank you.


----------



## PatrickMPDonnelly (Feb 27, 2022)

There is no satisfactory explanation of the creation of any solar system. The idea is that 'gas', under the influence of gravity, forms the planets and the sun, while becoming a disc and spinning, yet the momentum has ended up in the wrong parts of the system, disproving this explanation.

In a universe where electromagnetism is throughout, then we get polarity, which makes discs understandable. Galaxies and 'solar', actually, star systems, are flattened as they are forced by the magnetic component. The electrical component is AC. Which means the reversal of polarity is exciting. But what supports electromagnetism? Aether aka God's love.... It is a universal pressure. It repulses all objects. When two objects block the repulsion on each other then the sheltered face, an area, seems to attract each other. The attraction varies as the area presented, ie a square law, not mass which would be a cube law.

Are you still thirsty for more?


Raven said:


> Could you please "flesh out" the, "...happened at the birth of earth..." part.  I have never sourced that information.  Thank you.


The 'Logos' of Genesis, is actually best rendered as 'loud difference', like a shout. Logic, analogue all relate. The aether, God, shifted, creating pressure of many different frequencies. That is electromagentism. At the points of interference, the energy was knitted into matter. We call those places stars. The original stars created galaxies. These stars are effectively standing waves but in 3 dimensions. So, spheres. Some of the spheres around each piece of matter interfere with the continuing differences of Logos. There, we find that matter is made. Protons and electrons are knitted, ie they are plasmoids of energy that last for some time but inevitably decay back to energy and then aether. Planets slowly form inside stars. 

When the AC feeding those stars reverses polarity, then the spherical layers dissipate and the planet inside will leave. As it does, the planet expands. It expands most at the point that breaks through the layers that are left behind. The expansion of the Earth can be seen when we realize that continental crust is the original crust, allowing for some that became the Moon, Luna and some that fell back to Earth, having failed to achieve seperation. Crustal slippage is evident all around the globe. The volcano that created the Moon pulled it towards Tibet. 

Tired atm. Brain damage from clots a while ago


----------



## Raven (Feb 27, 2022)

PatrickMPDonnelly said:


> There is no satisfactory explanation of the creation of any solar system. The idea is that 'gas', under the influence of gravity, forms the planets and the sun, while becoming a disc and spinning, yet the momentum has ended up in the wrong parts of the system, disproving this explanation.
> 
> In a universe where electromagnetism is throughout, then we get polarity, which makes discs understandable. Galaxies and 'solar', actually, star systems, are flattened as they are forced by the magnetic component. The electrical component is AC. Which means the reversal of polarity is exciting. But what supports electromagnetism? Aether aka God's love.... It is a universal pressure. It repulses all objects. When two objects block the repulsion on each other then the sheltered face, an area, seems to attract each other. The attraction varies as the area presented, ie a square law, not mass which would be a cube law.
> 
> ...


wow...need to digest, and then follow-up with a million and a half more questions!  Thank you, greatly.  I shall return.


----------

